# Help: Helmet for BIG head...



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Pics! Lets see this friggin noggin of yours! Dollar bill for scale please. :laugh:


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

You just have to try on a lot of helmets. I've tried Red helmets in XXL that fit too small but then I found a Red Mutiny II in an XL that fit perfectly. I also have a Giro S4 in XXL that fits pretty good. I also wear a 7 7/8 - 8 in a baseball cap.


----------



## bignoggin (Mar 5, 2010)

Rufus said:


> You just have to try on a lot of helmets. I've tried Red helmets in XXL that fit too small but then I found a Red Mutiny II in an XL that fit perfectly. I also have a Giro S4 in XXL that fits pretty good. I also wear a 7 7/8 - 8 in a baseball cap.


Thanks a lot bud! Gotta go try some


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Big head*

I have this problem (one size hats don't fit all) and I wear Giro G10s. Their large is truly large. You have try it on to be sure though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

DAMN, I thought I had a big head at 7 5/8, good luck bud, im also looking for a helmet right now.....Im looking for a bern myself


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

i wear a 7 3/4 hat and am currently wearing a K2 Edge size *L*. i was surprised i fit it, but i love it. i used to only sporadically wear my helmet, but then i found this and honestly it's more comfortable than a beanie. if large fits me there's no doubt XL will accommodate you.


----------

